# Fabulous free knitting Patterns



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

This is a link I have found to some patterns to well known labels. They download in PDF format immediately which is absolutely great.

http://www.auspinners.com.au/free-patterns-download/default.aspx

There is also some good tutorials how to's as well if you navigate the site.

Hope you enjoy.


----------



## julielacykntr (May 5, 2012)

Darling baby patterns.


----------



## dorfor (May 4, 2013)

Thanks - picked out a couple of new baby patterns and the beanie ones (explains lots of options) for a new knitter friend.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Thank you so much! I found a cowl pattern I'd like to try.  Just need to figure out how many inches are in 120 cm.


----------



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

SallyAnn said:


> Thank you so much! I found a cowl pattern I'd like to try.  Just need to figure out how many inches are in 120 cm.


47 inches does that help


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

SallyAnn said:


> Thank you so much! I found a cowl pattern I'd like to try.  Just need to figure out how many inches are in 120 cm.


If you are offering advice (in the future) to most non-American Country member (or they don't list their country) here, below is a basic:

2.54 cm. (American standard) = 1 inch
If you are ordering from http://www.deramores.com you must remember 2.50 cm = 1 inch.

I've had to order 3 total circular knitting needles recently...so I had to find out the difference quickly. <G>


----------



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> If you are offering advice (in the future) to most non-American Country member (or they don't list their country) here, below is a basic:
> 
> 2.54 cm. (American standard) = 1 inch
> If you are ordering from http://www.deramores.com you must remember 2.50 cm = 1 inch.
> ...


That is the calculation I always use in my head. As I am in England I am constantly converting due to the fact I was brought up on feet and inches then it changed. The same way was also the case in weights. Then there was our money changes. The money I very rarely convert back now but I did so for years. I must admit out of all that I still like my patterns to be in feet and inches.

This is a helpful suggestion when we in England offer patterns. This will definitely what I will keep in mind for the future.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh, my! I hate to do acres of stockinette, and I'm no fan of intarsia - though I'm good at it. Did you see the first pattern? Romance Was Born - Intarsia Robe. I *need*, _NEED_ to make myself that! I'll just assume that doing it in worsted weight (of which I have an abundance of colours) and the appropriate needles will make it the size needed for my 6', 265# corpus. No way can I go out and stock up on the necessary yarns in DK weight.

Thank you so much, PAJulian, for that website!

I will bust my stash, I will!


----------



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Oh, my! I hate to do acres of stockinette, and I'm no fan of intarsia - though I'm good at it. Did you see the first pattern? Romance Was Born - Intarsia Robe. I *need*, _NEED_ to make myself that! I'll just assume that doing it in worsted weight (of which I have an abundance of colours) and the appropriate needles will make it the size needed for my 6', 265# corpus. No way can I go out and stock up on the necessary yarns in DK weight.
> 
> Thank you so much, PAJulian, for that website!
> 
> I will bust my stash, I will!


Jessica-Jean Wow that would be one enormous project for me. It does look beautiful. If you do do it you must post pictures. Came across this site this morning looking for something else for another KP member. I thought the downloads were so easy to do.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

PAJulian said:


> Jessica-Jean Wow that would be one enormous project for me. It does look beautiful. If you do do it you must post pictures. Came across this site this morning looking for something else for another KP member. I thought the downloads were so easy to do.


They've updated their website. After I posted, I looked at the other patterns; many are already in my impossibly long to-do file. However, that 'robe' is a new addition, and it has my name written all over it! (Maybe I'll embroider my name here and there in some of the blocks of colour?!)

Thank you again for posting the website!

Of course, having more dislike of seaming than of managing up to two dozen balls of yarn and working across 416-stitch rows, I'll work it in one piece from hem to underarms. I'll avoid more sewing up by picking up around the armscye and working the stripes backwards from shoulder to cuff.

Since I'll be working with heavier yarn than the pattern calls for, I'll probably skip the facings ... and (bonus!) the necessary sewing they would entail.

I just wonder if I have the nerve to add to my sewing load by working the multiple colours Kaffe Fasset style ... using only short strands (non-tangling) instead of bobbins (royally tangle-prone!). Maybe for the smaller blocks? We shall see. It won't happen just yet; maybe in the fall.


----------



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

Jessica-jean I have never done anything that complicated. You are definitely an experienced knitter. I have always shied away from fairisle and loads of block colours. I do like patterns tho. I feel I have got to the time of my life after 4 children to knit just because I want to and not because I have to. I used to use my knitting machine quite a lot as at the time it was economical to knit for the children and also see for them. Knitting machines are in my mind hard work and not so enjoyable. The garments did look lovely as you could use such fine wool. As a child and young teenager I always hand knitted with 2 and 3 ply wool. Such thin needles! I have one GS now only 5 and he puts in his orders to me. Pauline x


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Pauline, that pattern is barely worthy of the name 'pattern'! The only shaping is the slope of the shoulders. The rest is straight and very boring stockinette. The intarsia isn't all that hard; it's just a pain in the butt trying to work with many bobbins tangling all the time. I've done one blanket with intarsia blocks. NOT fun! But I didn't like the yarn and didn't want to make it for that person. I'll get to doing it, but not instantly and definitely NOT quickly. Only slowly can I turn out such large items these days. If I had a very large knitting machine (Is a home machine for over 400 stitches even possible?) it would be much easier. 

Something that may make it easier for me is that I recently learned to knit backwards. If I can knit from right needle to left, I'm sure I can also purl back. If I don't need to turn the whole project at the end of every row, the bleeping bobbins and balls of yarn won't become even half as tangled!

Then too, were I to work it as the pattern's written - in 5 separate pieces later sewn together, I'd be handling fewer strands at a time ... I'll deal with that when it actually comes time to knit it. I just have a few older WIPs to vanquish first!


----------



## wilderness2000 (Mar 6, 2011)

The beanies patterns are really cute and colorful. Might anyone be able to tell me if there is an easy way to convert them to knitting in the round?


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

SallyAnn said:


> Thank you so much! I found a cowl pattern I'd like to try.  Just need to figure out how many inches are in 120 cm.


100 cm =39.37 in (or 40 in). So 120 cm would equal 48 inches..


----------



## Ruth2Knit (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks! I like the House Boots and the Chevron Centre Shawl....thinking fall already, and summer's barely started!


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

PAJulian said:


> 47 inches does that help


It sure does! Thank you SO much!


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

peanutpatty said:


> 100 cm =39.37 in (or 40 in). So 120 cm would equal 48 inches..


Thanx, peanutpatty! That should be a nice length.


----------



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

SallyAnn said:


> It sure does! Thank you SO much!


It is really strange even tho we use metric measurements in England and have done for several years I still need to know what it is in inches because i still mentally visualise size that way.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

PAJulian said:


> It is really strange even tho we use metric measurements in England and have done for several years I still need to know what it is in inches because i still mentally visualise size that way.


I think when we're used to doing something one way for a while it becomes difficult to remember a change like that. I know I'd be at a loss if we here in the States went metric.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

PAJulian said:


> It is really strange even tho we use metric measurements in England and have done for several years I still need to know what it is in inches because i still mentally visualise size that way.


I always translate Kms to miles, cms to inches, gms to pounds and litres to quarts. You'd think after all these years I could get my head around Metric, but NOT! :-( :thumbdown:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

It's the children who grow up learning metric from the beginning who don't need to play mental gymnastics going back and forth. Here, my daughter just told me, they used those conversions as math exercises, so she and her cohort are equally at home with both systems! Good thing too, since she moved to California.


----------



## judbert (Feb 4, 2013)

PAJulian said:


> This is a link I have found to some patterns to well known labels. They download in PDF format immediately which is absolutely great.
> 
> http://www.auspinners.com.au/free-patterns-download/default.aspx
> 
> ...


What a wonderful site--just when I was thinking there can't be anything new "out there." Thank you for posting!


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

Jessica-Jean the robe will be oh so wonderful when you are done. Years of happiness in your future wearing it.
Like Ruth I have my eye on the house boots.


----------



## judbert (Feb 4, 2013)

Y


Jessica-Jean said:


> Oh, my! I hate to do acres of stockinette, and I'm no fan of intarsia - though I'm good at it. Did you see the first pattern? Romance Was Born - Intarsia Robe. I *need*, _NEED_ to make myself that! I'll just assume that doing it in worsted weight (of which I have an abundance of colours) and the appropriate needles will make it the size needed for my 6', 265# corpus. No way can I go out and stock up on the necessary yarns in DK weight.
> 
> Thank you so much, PAJulian, for that website!
> 
> I will bust my stash, I will!


You're a better woman than I am, Gunga Din!

Doing all that color work would make me break out in a rash--not that I'm capable of doing it in the first place.

Looking forward to seeing your stash-buster robe, Jessica-Jean. I'm sure it will be lovely!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thankyou. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

What a fab site. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Book marked and ready for hours of perusing later! Thanks!


----------



## KnitGma (Apr 10, 2013)

PAJulian said:


> This is a link I have found to some patterns to well known labels. They download in PDF format immediately which is absolutely great.
> 
> http://www.auspinners.com.au/free-patterns-download/default.aspx
> 
> ...


Thank you very much. I found some patterns that were very pretty. Looking forward to knitting something new.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I just had to save that robe pattern! I know it would take a while to do but I must say it looks interesting!

Thank you!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

judbert said:


> ... Doing all that color work would make me break out in a rash--not that I'm capable of doing it in the first place. ...


*WHY* do you judge yourself incapable of doing it? 
It's stockinette. 
It's blocks of colour. 
It's one stitch and one row at a time. 
It is NOT Fair Isle or entrelac. Though ... my baby sister's first foray into knitting was a Fair Isle cowl.

If you *want* to do something, well then DO IT! If you think you can't, then for sure you can't. If you try, you have a chance to learn, stretch your limits, and succeed!
Here are some more simple intarsia patterns you might try:

Tiny: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lavender-house-scented-sachet

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cat-and-full-moon-chart

In garter stitch: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mimeos

In stockinette: http://www.patonsyarns.com/data/pattern/pdf/Patons_Decor500937_04_kn_blanket.en_US.pdf

http://www.roxycraft.com/Gelato_bag.htm


----------



## judbert (Feb 4, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> *WHY* do you judge yourself incapable of doing it?
> It's stockinette.
> It's blocks of colour.
> It's one stitch and one row at a time.
> ...


Thank you, Jessica-Jean. I knew I could count on you for giving me a gentle, much-needed kick up the backside 
Of course, you're right, and I will check out the links you were kind enough to search out for me.

When my granddaughter was very young, I was much braver in the projects I took on, and color work didn't seem as intimidating. In my dotage, my mantra seems to have become "the simpler, the better."

Anyway, I really do need to challenge myself more, so thank you for the pep talk.

All the best,


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

thanks for this


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

Lovely patterns. Thank you.


----------



## Chrissy107 (Apr 27, 2013)

Thank you. First on my list will be the house boots


----------



## judbert (Feb 4, 2013)

Ruth2Knit said:


> Thanks! I like the House Boots and the Chevron Centre Shawl....thinking fall already, and summer's barely started!


Hi, Ruth,

I like the House Boots, too, but I'm having no luck with the gauge. Don't know if the problem is the yarn or the needle size, but it's just not working out for me. Please let me know if you have better luck, and thanks!


----------



## groovienan (Aug 15, 2011)

really nice thx


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

judbert said:


> Hi, Ruth,
> 
> I like the House Boots, too, but I'm having no luck with the gauge. Don't know if the problem is the yarn or the needle size, but it's just not working out for me. Please let me know if you have better luck, and thanks!


The yarn is bulky: http://www.ravelry.com/yarns/library/patons-australia-inca , and the needle is a tad smaller than the suggested needle size. 
The pattern calls for 6.5mm, which would be a US 10½.

Hope this helps.


----------



## wshumate (Feb 10, 2013)

HELP, there was a link for a pattern to crochet sandals, earlier, using flip flops for the sole. Does anyone have the link...I've lost it and now can't find it again. Looked kinda interesting.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

wshumate said:


> HELP, there was a link for a pattern to crochet sandals, earlier, using flip flops for the sole. Does anyone have the link...I've lost it and now can't find it again. Looked kinda interesting.


Hi wshumate, I see you're relatively new to Knitting Paradise. First, let me welcome you! 
Second, let me point out that _this_ topic is about the link to a free pattern site in Australia. This link: http://www.auspinners.com.au/free-patterns-download/default.aspx .
I imagine you saw that flip-flop pattern on another topic or website. I know I saw one a few months ago, but I don't remember where. I just found this: http://acraftycook.blogspot.ca/2012/03/flip-flop-crocheted-flat-tutorial.html


----------



## wshumate (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks, I just found it. Here's the link...it's for a "strappy sandal". It's not a free pattern but I think I might like to try it. Somebody else might like it.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/strappy-sandals


----------



## Lynda T (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks for the link some lovely patterns. You are not alone with metric sizing, I always carry a small tape measure in my handbag inches one side metric the other, as I can only picture inches x


----------



## KiwiViv (Nov 21, 2012)

What a great site, recognize several of the patterns from different books, have bookmarked and am making plans already, love the knitted boots.


----------

